# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Boots Industries BI V2.0 >  KS Project Update #20: V2.0 to V2.5 More details!

## Eddie

*Project Update #20: V2.0 to V2.5 More details!*Posted by Jean Le Bouthillier ♥ Like

Hello Backers,
Just a quick update to let you know that I've added a new article to our website that details the advances between V2.0 and the new V2.5 that will be shipping out.
http://bootsindustries.com/portfolio...-bi-v2-0-v2-5/
I've used the best images I could find to describe the parts in question, but I plan to take better pictures and update the article in the future.
We've also added four new printing materials on our web store:
1) SEBS Synthetic rubber filament
2) Multicolor ABS
3) Conductive ABS
4) PVA (Water dissolvable filament)
I will have more pictures and information about the production in the next update.
Regards,
Jean Le Bouthillier

----------

